# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ΠΟΙΟΣ ειναι ο κωδικος σε ασύρματο SIEMENS;

## XRYSAOR

Ο γείτονας μου εχει ασυρματο ιντερνετ με όνομα :SIEMENS-3CDBB4 και εινια κλειδωμενο.
Γνωριζει κάποιος τον κωδικό για να μπαινω;

----------


## sdikr

Ο γείτονας  και μόνο

Κάντε  και εναν κόπο να διαβάσετε τους όρους χρήσης

----------


## OxAp0d0

Off Topic


		ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΕΙ!!!

Ο γείτονάς μου νομίζω ότι πληρώνεται μεθαύριο.. Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει να τον διαρρήξω?
	


 :Whistle:

----------


## tolism30

Ακόμη δεν κλείδωσε?

 :Lock:

----------

